# When to Neuter?



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder suggested one year+ so the dog would have reached his full growth potential. She said if marking or other behaviors became a problem, to use my judgement. The vet wanted to neuter Buck at 7 months, btw. I had him neutered at 11 months, because he was beginning to mark much more frequently outside. Your neutered male dogs might have a problem with an unaltered male, but I'm sure they're supervised and you will be alert to any changing dynamics. There's really no rush and most agree to try to wait as long as possible.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Health Issues Linked to Spaying and Neutering Dogs


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was contractually obligated to neuter Buck. My last dog was unaltered, never mated, humped a leg or marked inside. He was perceived as a threat by other dogs.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't really care if he marks outside. All of our dogs - neutered or spayed - mark on top of each other and mark on walks. I just do not want any leg lifting inside the house.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Waiting till growth plates are closed is ideal and that they are through the horny teenager stage


----------



## SeoulTeddy (Jan 8, 2015)

Our vet recommended Teddy was neutered at 6 months. Being a first time, uneducated dog owner in a foreign country I went with it. He still marks outside, and still very occasionally tries to hump his best friend (the younger of the two cats), but other than that no problems yet. I do wish I had looked into it further. If I had I probably wouldn't have gotten it done until he was much older.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

My last dog was an intact male Dane and he didn't mark inside and only marked where allowed outside. He was actually better with other dogs than my neutered Dane is. If given the choice, I probably wouldn't neuter another male, but if it was in a breeder contract I would wait until at least a year. I would never neuter at 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

We neutered at about 10.5 months. I was going to wait longer, even with the uncontrolled humping, restlessness and selective hearing. But....then one night while snuggling on the couch, I thought Wrex was running in his sleep again. Only, he wasn't. It was a nocturnal emission. I'd been petting and rubbing him the whole time and freaked out. His surgery was scheduled the next day. 

Wrex was 26 inches tall and 60lb at that point. It made a huge difference in the behaviors I found frustrating and so whatever happens down the road, I'm OK with my choice not to wait longer.

You'll need to read up on pros and cons, then consider your individual dog and household to make the choice that's right for all of you.


----------



## mother4 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Rufus neutered at 16 months*

Hi I was trying to wait until 2 years to neuter our standard poodle Rufus. He marked in the house about once a week or so, after peeing everywhere when he first hit puberty around ten months. Lots of people say neutering after puberty will not change the behaviors, so I was struggling to re housetrain him as advised here...

He was getting better about it - but every week or so there'd be something on one of the beds or on the gym equipment or the curtains - plus he was exuberant humper sometimes, as well as a crazed look he'd occasionally get in his eye before mixing it up with our old male dachshund - 
DH and kids were insisting he needed to be neutered. He had good beautiful build by 16 months - so I did the deed. 

Wow! No more humping, never a mark in the house in four weeks since. Still exuberant out of control at times, but the marking and humping and crazed pursuit of dachshund STOPPED COLD.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have always neutered my males around 5-1/2 months and never had a marking problem and their joints were fine through old age. Dakota started marking at 7 months and I will neuter him at 9 months. It is a personal decision but now I am leaning towards 6 months to neuter for my next male.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

Dipper is getting neutered this Thursday! We wanted to wait until he was 1 year, but he's becoming obsessive about sniffing/humping certain dogs at puppy play group, and honestly, I don't want to find out if he's going to start marking in the house. I was told that anytime after 8 months is okay, but longer is better. Personally, I feel like the longer he's intact the more opportunity for obsessive humping and male-male conflict he'll have, so I made the choice to neuter him a little earlier, but I think it really depends on the dog. I'd say wait as long as you are able while still maintaining your dog's ability to safely socialize with other dogs.


----------



## BurdonPoodle (Aug 6, 2015)

I advocate waiting until they are fully grown at least 1yr old but more like 2yrs for a Standard. I'm a bit in the 'if it ain't broke don't fix it' camp, lol. 
My Standard boy is entire, never marks in the house and gets on with my other males (smaller breed 2 entire & 1 neutered) as well as my females. 
He went through a stage of humping people and other dogs during his 'teenage phase' but soon grew out of it. He gets on great with the other dogs at agility which is a total mix if breeds, sexes and entire or not and he's also fab at home with our boarding dogs (I have a kennel). 
The only down side I have with it is he won't eat much if there is a bitch in season close by, either one of mine or a boarding girl. But that's understandable really.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I neutered Buck at 11 months. My vet wanted to do the surgery at 7 months, but experienced SPOO owners and breeders on PF recommended 1year plus. He was beginning to do a lot more marking outside and although he's never marked in the house, I wasn't going to take a chance. My breeder was flexible about it and would have been willing to let it go until 1 1/2. I've had an intact male, a Scottie, and I feel he was a victim of dog aggression because of it. He didn't mark inside and was fit as a fiddle but many male dogs on a leash wanted a piece of him. Poor guy. He wasn't aggressive at all.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I will always wait until 2 yrs, at least. I don't even pay attention to marking outdoors...it's not bothersome to me and my dogs only do it on command when on leash. My male Chow was neutered at 7 months and has some behavioral and physical issues that I don't think would be as much of an issue as if he'd matured more. Thus, we won't neuter early anymore.
Brooks is the first dog I've left intact longer, and the difference is night and day in my mind. Much more mature acting, looks more mature (in a physical structure sense), etc. He does not hump, is not obsessively sniffy (and I work at a vet hospital, so I'm around all manner of scents), does not mark indoors, etc.

Even at all breed dog shows, where I'm sure there's a female in heat somewhere, he pays no mind and does not act ridiculous.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, due to a number of things (schedules and advice) we just postponed Dipper's neuter till December (for his first birthday, lol!) and I feel slightly better about it. It's been great to hear all the various experiences on this forum.


----------

